

How I Failed to Build a Million Dollar App - gaegeroot
http://appmakerhub.com/how-i-failed-build-million-dollar-app

======
DrScump
"(Shameless plug: you can try treehouse for free right here. If you choose to
become a paying member, I do receive a small commission..."

Linked page sez: Get 3 Months Off Our Basic Annual Plan ($75 Value) For A
Limited Time!

Three months _off_ an annual plan? So, I pay for a year and get only 9 months?
Please tell me that's not what they mean.

~~~
dragonbonheur
That's not what they mean.

